# Animal Crossing: New Leaf trading cards



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

News: We're working on the templates and we are trying to figure out how to distribute these cards. If you have an idea, please PM me or Blues. Artists: size is 150 x 200.


I made a thread about this in the General AC board, but since this mainly focuses on NL, I'll put it here now.

As we all know, E-reader cards were released back when Population Growing was new. However, they are hard to come by now and no cards have been released ever since. I think, as a member of this large community, we should put together our efforts and create ACNL trading cards! 

They'll probably be digital to start out since it would be terribly stupid to try and mail physical versions to each other {hence, giving out your home address which is stupid} but Blues {my partner on this} and I are working on a way to try and move around this. So, who wants to help?

We need designers and distributors!


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 14, 2013)

I would love to help out as a distributor! However, how would this work out? Is there like a system?
And before you really start anything you need to make it have attention, so maybe try that.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

Blues and I know. We're working on the distributing, but I VMed Jubs about making them collectables, although that isn't a sure thing. We can try and make a system with that.


----------



## Dandie (Sep 14, 2013)

The link in the other thread you made.
This one has some cards I drew.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

I know you're good, Melody. Blues was thinking about contacting some other artists on TBT to help out. We'll just have to try and figure out how to really distribute them.


----------



## Dandie (Sep 14, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I know you're good, Melody. Blues was thinking about contacting some other artists on TBT to help out. We'll just have to try and figure out how to really distribute them.



Okay. Hm...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

When I click the link, it always gives me a white screen.


----------



## Dandie (Sep 14, 2013)

Kippla said:


> When I click the link, it always gives me a white screen.



That's weird. It works fine for me.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

I'll try a different browser.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, I see them on Google Chrome now. They're really good!


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

Just putting in my two cents here.

Our idea is that, if using them as collectables on here doesn't work, we'll use Kickstarter to fund printing and what-not. Before that, we'd hopefully have a trading plan in place so that people can trade without having to give addresses (not sure how that's going to work). Anyway, we'd love support. I'll be contacting some of TBT's artists to see if they'd like to help, but we'll need lots of help (what with more than 300 characters).


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that we'll be trying to make cards for as many ACNL characters as possible. We may even make uber-rare cards of removed GCN villagers. *hint hint*


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that we'll be trying to make cards for as many ACNL characters as possible. We may even make uber-rare cards of removed GCN villagers. *hint hint*



Like Boots!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

Shhh. We'll discuss the project carefully with our designers. If we get Nintendo's permission we can use the official images for trading cards.


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Shhh. We'll discuss the project carefully with our designers. If we get Nintendo's permission we can use the official images for trading cards.



I formally retract my earlier statement. I cannot confirm nor deny that Boots will be represented in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 14, 2013)

My take on possible "sets". Just random ideas I have right now.

-Regular cards (perhaps multiple regular cards per character for variation; different styles or different poses).
-Silver cards (bit rarer).
-Festival cards (only for some characters, like a christmas card with snow).
-Birthday cards (only released on the character's birthday).

-Special cards (perhaps show scenes, like 2 or 3 characters playing in snow for Christmas).


Are we limited to villagers? Almost wonder if we had flower, bug/fish and special character cards... So many possibilities.


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

Silversea said:


> My take on possible "sets". Just random ideas I have right now.
> 
> -Regular cards (perhaps multiple regular cards per character for variation; different styles or different poses).
> -Silver cards (bit rarer).
> ...



I'd like to include special characters like Sable, Tom Nook, and Franklin as well, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 14, 2013)

The festival cards would be only available during that holiday

and each year can be a different 'series'. I'm going to go on photoshop and make series one because this sounds like so much fun to make ^_^


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> The festival cards would be only available during that holiday
> 
> and each year can be a different 'series'. I'm going to go on photoshop and make series one because this sounds like so much fun to make ^_^



Just so you know, before you get all gung-ho, I'm trying to figure out the particular legal ramifications of our idea.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

Yup. Nintendo has rights to frame us for using their content with no permission. We've emailed them about permission, so just hold off while we wait for their response.


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

All right! After talking to my 'legal adviser,' I've determined that we are in the clear. We are not making money off of this, and we're not cutting into an existing product. _If_ Nintendo notices and does something, we'll back down. Until then, we're just fine to go full speed ahead.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

Perfect! Now that the law stuff is out of the way, we can begin crafting the cards.


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

If you have any questions, please direct them to Kippla. I won't be on until Monday!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm gonna hit the hay and I won't be on until tomorrow afternoon, so you guys can make prototypes of cards. Please do:

Tom Nook - Rare
Eunice - Uncommon
Wolfgang - Uncommon

Just craft their cards however you like. If drawing them is too difficult, use their official art on the card. Cya!


----------



## Farobi (Sep 14, 2013)

What is the ratio between rares : uncommons : commons?


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 15, 2013)

Why not have item cards like _gyroid_, _furniture_, _tools_, ect.

Also, how about the idea of PWP cards like benches and sculptures?


----------



## Silversea (Sep 15, 2013)

Kippla, some questions then:

-How big are the cards (in pixels, cm, whatever?). We need a basic size.
-Is there a base format (i.e. where the text/how big the text is/a border to the card/ placement of character art etc).


----------



## Luckymiltank (Sep 15, 2013)

Welp, I'm not really sure about how to go about this, but I'm good at following directions given to me, I suppose. So...

_-straightens up and salutes with drawing pencil in hand-_

LuckyMiltank, reporting for duty!


----------



## EmilioG (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi!

I am Emilio and I follow the forum since a year.
I'm programmer and I can do a programme (for Windows) to create cards. In my blog you can view an example of a programme that I create to make player's cards. (http://www.fananimalcrossing.com/p/mi-hoja.html)
if you want, I can do a similar program but in English (because I am Spanish) for this forum.

So I would like to participate in this. Thanks.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 15, 2013)

My quick rendition of the idea:


----------



## Feraligator (Sep 15, 2013)

I'd love to design some Animal Crossing cards! It looks like so much fun! 
Just right now, I'm loaded with homework, so I can't prove to you if my drawing is good, yet.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 15, 2013)

A more complete visual of my concept:

If this goes ahead I'll do the following sets: A (common), AA (silver) and B (special).


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 15, 2013)

I just thought of an idea:

since the pictures are going to be something different, somewhere on the card has to be something like a tiny disclaimer for who made the picture. Real life cards do this all the time


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Sep 15, 2013)

ACNL TC would be cool. It xcould be like the Mario trading cards, picture and name on the front, Info on the back.


----------



## Laurina (Sep 15, 2013)

Sorry, I couldn't make the card digitally. I'm waiting to get Photoshop when I eventually go back to school. There wasn't anything too specific on what you were looking for (visuals, text, layout), so I came up with a basic design. Of course, it needs tweaking with placement, size, color, etc. but you get the idea. If you want something completely different and gave me some guidelines I could come up with something much better. If you need a digital version or colored, I could try to do my best on Paint.

http://imageshack.us/scaled/landing/716/fezj.png


----------



## EmilioG (Sep 16, 2013)

what is the purpose of these cards?


----------



## Blues (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm liking these different template concepts. We may need to hold a poll...

- - - Post Merge - - -



EmilioG said:


> what is the purpose of these cards?



Basically, we just want to be able to trade cool art cards digitally. That's a really general explanation, though.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

EmilioG said:


> what is the purpose of these cards?



As I explained on the front post, we haven't ever had trading cards and I know how much our community wants them so it would be a fun project to do.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> If you want something completely different and gave me some guidelines I could come up with something much better. If you need a digital version or colored, I could try to do my best on Paint.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/scaled/landing/716/fezj.png



I'm wondering if the info will fit. These are trading cards so they shouldn't be too big. If we resized that to fit a trading card size the lettering would be too small, perhaps have the image on the front, and the info all on the back?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, that will work. Think of them like Pokemon cards. They include a load of info on one side only, but we can take the liberty and spread it out. The image and quote can be on one side, other stuff on the other side. Remember, these are free style. Design them however you like.


----------



## Blues (Sep 16, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Yes, that will work. Think of them like Pokemon cards. They include a load of info on one side only, but we can take the liberty and spread it out. The image and quote can be on one side, other stuff on the other side. Remember, these are free style. Design them however you like.



So are we having a dedicated template, then, or just general guidelines on size?


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

We should keep them at the typical height > width style. My cards were 150x200 pixels, if that means anything.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

That's a good idea. The official card will be 150 X 200, FYI.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blues said:


> So are we having a dedicated template, then, or just general guidelines on size?



We haven't decided yet, Blues.


----------



## Blues (Sep 16, 2013)

Kippla said:


> That's a good idea. The official card will be 150 X 200, FYI.



All right, gotta update everyone then... Hope people work with vector images.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Then the images should clock in at 150 X 200? We are doing the art on front, info on back, right?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Tammots23 is also an artist now, I've checked some of their work.


----------



## Blues (Sep 16, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Tammots23 is also an artist now, I've checked some of their work.



All right! One more!

Oh, by the way, I've been doing a rough count, and I've got somewhere around 450 or more different characters (including different outfits, like on the Nooklings). We're gonna need to network like crazy to get artists.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kippla said:


> We haven't decided yet, Blues.



Okay, awesome. I think we ought to have a dedicated template, personally.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

We can probably get it done. Have faith in us ^^.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Indeed. We'll make a handful of characters to start with, of course. Then we'll continue to add.


----------



## Blues (Sep 16, 2013)

Silversea said:


> We can probably get it done. Have faith in us ^^.



It's not that. I just don't want to pile 20+ characters on each artist.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kippla said:


> Indeed. We'll make a handful of characters to start with, of course. Then we'll continue to add.



True. I actually thought about that, then forgot. Wow, I'm on a roll today.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

Just going to say, you should collect the designs and info in the first post so it can be easily seen by other visitors to the thread.


----------



## Blues (Sep 16, 2013)

Just ignore me, then!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, but we haven't really gathered designs yet. Not much to add.


----------



## Blues (Sep 16, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Just going to say, you should collect the designs and info in the first post so it can be easily seen by other visitors to the thread.



Definitely. I also think we ought to start getting assignments to people, so we can make sure our bases are covered.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kippla said:


> Yes, but we haven't really gathered designs yet. Not much to add.



Well, a start would be figuring out what characters the artists are doing.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't think we should limit artists. Let them do the characters they want to do as well. Best way to encourage artists is to let them have some fun ^^.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, that's for the artists to decide. Although we should figure out a list of characters and assign a list to each artist.

I mean basically, more crucial characters to starter packs.


----------



## Dandie (Sep 16, 2013)

Let's get organized, people!


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

Well my plans were as follows:

1- Do wolves
2- Eagles
3- Horses
4- Special cards (tba)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

We stay unorganized because it's fun. xD

Artists, you may begin designing cards of any character! Decide on a template that fits well on one side, because it won't work well with digital cards.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

We should also issue some standards. For example, I am numbering my cards in order they were made. I think we should at least have numbering on all cards, whether its numbered chronologically or some other fashion.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Hmm...

Well, I think we should have series cards as someone suggested earlier. 1st series is rare {in general}, 2nd series is somewhat, 3rd, uncommon, 4th, common, 5th, really common, and so on.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

Should we have the series system as standard, or let the artists decide on their own series? I must admit I like the idea of being let free and designing my own series but that may be just me.

My series system (speculation) is as follows:

A- Normal card
AA- Silver (Uncommon) card
AAA- Rare card

B- Special cards (for example, I will do a Whitney card in her movie outfits).
C- Festival/holiday card



5 rarities is a bit much in my opinion. We should have 3 rarities at most, maybe 4 for ultra rare limited cards.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, artists can design and create their own series. Series' by Blues and I are very rare {meaning we won't do much of them, if not none} so different artists with different series make it unique.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll definitely not be a designer considering my ugly drawings and even with using pictures it won't look nice lol.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol. I'm going to do some tampering around and create a template, wish me luck.


----------



## Blues (Sep 16, 2013)

My concerns are that, if we don't have a set list of characters we want to get done, we'll end up with seven Julian cards, etc. Not that that's bad, but say we wanted to get Cally in there. I don't think we'd be able to get someone to do her without assignments.

I think that we should have a standard series/numbering system. If artists start making their own series, I fear it'll get really confusing. I don't want to stifle creativity, but I think it should be standardized to minimize confusion.

I see the series as sets. So, all the cards released in between now and December are one set, then those are numbered or whatever according to rarity. Kind of like they do with Pokemon cards, actually.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

So the card designs can look different, right? If they all looked the same they would be a bit boring.

I bet Stitches and Julian will be rarest.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blues said:


> My concerns are that, if we don't have a set list of characters we want to get done, we'll end up with seven Julian cards, etc. Not that that's bad, but say we wanted to get Cally in there. I don't think we'd be able to get someone to do her without assignments.
> 
> I think that we should have a standard series/numbering system. If artists start making their own series, I fear it'll get really confusing. I don't want to stifle creativity, but I think it should be standardized to minimize confusion.
> 
> I see the series as sets. So, all the cards released in between now and December are one set, then those are numbered or whatever according to rarity. Kind of like they do with Pokemon cards, actually.


This is actually what I was wondering. This 'season' could be called New Leaf: Fall & Winter 2013.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

That's a really simple card. I think Blues and I, since we will rarely will create the cards, can get our own mini series within the series of the season.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

Blues, perhaps the cost of doing Julian is finishing at least 20 non-favourite villager cards, multiplied by 2 for each Julian card in existence ^^.

Kippla, if I may, could you use text that doesn't blend in so much. I'd personally recommend not using such different colours. Dark green and grey don't go well together :c (but it's up to you how you go about it or if you even listen to me, haha).


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Told you, just a prototype. I won't be so idiotic with other cards. Since you guys are the artists, and we're the developers, Blues and I will make a list of villagers.


----------



## Dandie (Sep 16, 2013)

I was just trading Pokemon cards with my little brother and sister.
They don't know which ones are rare, and I take advantage of that.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

Pokemon cards don't have rarity assigned to them, but they do have the set type listed and the number of the card in most cases. Of course the shininess is often a good indicator too.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

See, look at Pokemon cards design. Unless you copy paste a smaller image of the animal into a smaller box, it will be slightly difficult to try and make it like Pokemon's format.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 16, 2013)

OMG AHH I CANT WAIT FOR THIS!

If you guys can estimate, when will these cards be officially released to the public?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Depends on how fast we make them and how we will distribute them. If you can convince Jubs/Jeremy to make them a collectable, well, be my guest. Distribution is a difficult thing right now, we can't work around it with physical versions.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm going to guess that its too early to say. I also wonder how practical it would be to have physical cards that can be sent to other users in real life? We'll find out I guess.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I vote for an on-site gallery of sorts. Each user will have a gallery and the cards are collected digitally.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Blues and I can't mail them without giving away addresses. So, it's easier to distribute them among friends who also enjoy Animal Crossing.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

So I can't be a developer/helper? :c I want to help sorting out rareness.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, you can. You can distribute them, and rarities will go through Blue and I before we approve them for the artists.

Do you have any way we can mail them without giving away addresses?


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

Any comments on the digital gallery idea I stated above?


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Yes, you can. You can distribute them, and rarities will go through Blue and I before we approve them for the artists.
> 
> Do you have any way we can mail them without giving away addresses?



If you were to get is so popular you could set up an online store. But how MUCH ink would you have to buy? How much printers? How much shipping do you have to buy? It's best off getting it more popular.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, we approve of the idea. But we have no way to make sure players will give/delete cards from their galleries, unless they become an item.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyways I'll be working on a full document for rareness for all the.... HORSES.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Very good, James. PM it to me and Blues when you're done.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

Kippla, I mean set up a system. Like the inventory system. They will work like collectibles.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

So, you mean in the TBT shop?


----------



## Blues (Sep 16, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> If you were to get is so popular you could set up an online store. But how MUCH ink would you have to buy? How much printers? How much shipping do you have to buy? It's best off getting it more popular.



If we set up an online store, we'll have to go through a LOT more red tape and legal paperwork. As it is, we're pretty protected.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> Blues, perhaps the cost of doing Julian is finishing at least 20 non-favourite villager cards, multiplied by 2 for each Julian card in existence ^^.
> 
> Kippla, if I may, could you use text that doesn't blend in so much. I'd personally recommend not using such different colours. Dark green and grey don't go well together :c (but it's up to you how you go about it or if you even listen to me, haha).



That could work...


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

Like the TBT shop, but a bit different. Having it on forum will make it more easily accessible to all forum users, and far more practical than physical cards. We'd have to ask the forum admin for the coding stuff though.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Blues said:


> If we set up an online store, we'll have to go through a LOT more red tape and legal paperwork. As it is, we're pretty protected.



Yup. Nintendo has a policy on using artwork in any way that they own. The way we can use it is:

1) We do not cut into an existing product {which we don't, as no trading cards exist}

2) We don't make money off it. 

If we were to make money off it, that would signal a ton of paperwork. However, a small online shop wouldn't require much work to open as long as absolutely no money is made off cards.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> Like the TBT shop, but a bit different. Having it on forum will make it more easily accessible to all forum users, and far more practical than physical cards. We'd have to ask the forum admin for the coding stuff though.



I've VMed Jubs about it but he hasn't replied {no surprise there} about being on the TBT shop. Do you mean set up a different website with a shop?


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

ONE QUESTION.
Is is just animals from the game New Leaf? OR all the animals in the existence of existing?

Also I'll work on rareness for Dogs.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

No, I mean a separate shop on this site. A second shop.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 16, 2013)

Are you making this an online or real life thing? As for real life, you know it's illegal to sell them ad AC is licensed by Nintendo... but if they are fan-made and given away, there isn't a problem with it.

I don't know how they could be online... Like on the forums as an item?


----------



## Blues (Sep 16, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> ONE QUESTION.
> Is is just animals from the game New Leaf? OR all the animals in the existence of existing?
> 
> Also I'll work on rareness for Dogs.



We're considering doing all the animals. We'll let you know when we decide.


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 16, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Like the TBT shop, but a bit different. Having it on forum will make it more easily accessible to all forum users, and far more practical than physical cards. We'd have to ask the forum admin for the coding stuff though.



I was kinda expecting it to be in the TBT shop ^^

and if this goes well, the TBT market might get a new subforum


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Also, I need like a scale for the rareness of items like: Common to Rare to Uber Rare.


----------



## Blues (Sep 16, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Are you making this an online or real life thing? As for real life, you know it's illegal to sell them ad AC is licensed by Nintendo... but if they are fan-made and given away, there isn't a problem with it.
> 
> I don't know how they could be online... Like on the forums as an item?



It's a fan thing. We're not going to be getting any profit from this, so we're pretty safe. As well, I'd like to have every card have original artwork for that extra protection.

As for the distribution, that's still in the works.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BellBringerGreen said:


> Also, I need like a scale for the rareness of items like: Common to Rare to Uber Rare.



For now, go from Common to Uber Rare.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Are you making this an online or real life thing? As for real life, you know it's illegal to sell them ad AC is licensed by Nintendo... but if they are fan-made and given away, there isn't a problem with it.
> 
> I don't know how they could be online... Like on the forums as an item?




Yes, I mean on the forums like an item, though a different category and displayed in a different location (on the profile, say, in a sort of gallery).


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Are you making this an online or real life thing? As for real life, you know it's illegal to sell them ad AC is licensed by Nintendo... but if they are fan-made and given away, there isn't a problem with it.
> 
> I don't know how they could be online... Like on the forums as an item?



It depends. It could go either way, although digital is first stop. Yes, we clearly know it is against Nintendo's policy and the law to sell them for money, but we are giving them away so people can have at least somewhat of what they've been hoping for for years.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh, is it OK if I have Very Common? It just makes sense.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes. Very Common to Uber Rare. If you're not sure, ask us.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

For now I'll just do all animals to spare me extra work if you decide all lol.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 16, 2013)

Are you doing all the villagers from the games or just one's from NL? I'd love to draw some however I'm not sure how to scan them to the computer...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

All villagers from NL, and some exclusive ones from holidays and GCN exclusives.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Kippla said:


> All villagers from NL, and some exclusive ones from holidays and GCN exclusives.


Oh oops I PMed you all horses and dogs from all the games. Oh well, I put an asterisk for the non-NLs.
It just makes sense for having all the animals but :/ I mean writing all the horses and dogs weren't even that time-consuming.


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 16, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Oh oops I PMed you all horses and dogs from all the games. Oh well, I put an asterisk for the non-NLs.
> It just makes sense for having all the animals but :/ I mean writing all the horses and dogs weren't even that time-consuming.



A friendly reminder to do ones only available in New Leaf and a few GC exclusives

I don't want another Champ incident happening ^^'


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

I said GCN exclusives. Those will be very hard to come by since they are going to be hardly released, so good luck to people when these are released.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

OK then. I'll just list all the animals and put an asterisks for Non-NLers.
I'll get started on the species Cubs and Cows.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

I have to take a shower and hit the hay, so direct your questions to Blues for now. Cya guys!


----------



## Blues (Sep 16, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> OK then. I'll just list all the animals and put an asterisks for Non-NLers.
> I'll get started on the species Cubs and Cows.



We may end up making a couple changes to your rareness chart, but in general I think it's awesome!


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

I just went with how often I see them sold at Re-Tail. For Cows and Cubs I'll make all Population Growing, Doubutsu no Mori, Animal Forest e+ exclusives, and just plain rares: UBER RARE/RARE.


----------



## Blues (Sep 16, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I just went with how often I see them sold at Re-Tail. For Cows and Cubs I'll make all Population Growing, Doubutsu no Mori, Animal Forest e+ exclusives, and just plain rares: UBER RARE/RARE.



Sounds good. Things can be ironed out later.

I personally feel Re-Tail won't be that helpful, because now people are selling pretty much every villager.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

I didn't really go through Re-Tail, I just went by memory  So everyone, don't be sad if your fave animal isn't rare or anything, if anything the scale will be a bit biased.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

Ok, well I've finalized my design, and you can judge it or whatever. I've updated my rubbish leaf attempts with a more official-looking logo.





Why must villagers be given a biased rarity? I don't think any villager should be "rarer" than another.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Ok, well I've finalized my design, and you can judge it or whatever. I've updated my rubbish leaf attempts with a more official-looking logo.
> 
> View attachment 13053View attachment 13054
> 
> ...



I really like the layout!

I didn't really mean its biased. I was a bit worried when I was scaling them because I was afraid it wasn't fair. When I said "biased" I was more or less exaggerating.
But your point is a bit strange. Just look at Pokemon cards, they even have symbols for rareness.


----------



## Blues (Sep 16, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I didn't really go through Re-Tail, I just went by memory  So everyone, don't be sad if your fave animal isn't rare or anything, if anything the scale will be a bit biased.



Yeah, definitely. And that's cool. All right, we're all good here!


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone know where I can find a list of picture quotes in New Leaf?


----------



## Blues (Sep 16, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Ok, well I've finalized my design, and you can judge it or whatever. I've updated my rubbish leaf attempts with a more official-looking logo.
> 
> View attachment 13053View attachment 13054
> 
> ...



I think that if the rarity were to be abandoned, our system of not having as many cards of one villager or more of another would fall flat. Though it is something to consider, I'll grant you that...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> Anyone know where I can find a list of picture quotes in New Leaf?



The Animal Crossing Wiki has a pretty good list on their articles. Not all the quotes are there, but it's a start.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

I didn't say abandon rarity, just have a common version of all villagers, and a rare version of all villagers. If you have played Pokemon Channel you would know what I mean ^^.


----------



## Blues (Sep 16, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I didn't say abandon rarity, just have a common version of all villagers, and a rare version of all villagers. If you have played Pokemon Channel you would know what I mean ^^.



Mmm, that's an idea. I've never played it, so I wouldn't know, but it's an idea... Something we'll have to consider.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

Basically in Pokemon Channel there were 3 rarities. The common cards were obtained from random raffles and such. "Nice" cards (uncommon) were obtained from meeting a pokemon the first time. Rare cards were from meeting a pokemon the second time.


----------



## brooklyn9 (Sep 16, 2013)

I actually like the idea of different villagers having different rarity If that makes sense..


----------



## Blues (Sep 16, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Basically in Pokemon Channel there were 3 rarities. The common cards were obtained from random raffles and such. "Nice" cards (uncommon) were obtained from meeting a pokemon the first time. Rare cards were from meeting a pokemon the second time.



Okay, that's cool. I like that! That might be something, though it would mean a definitive three times as much work.

- - - Post Merge - - -



brooklyn9 said:


> I actually like the idea of different villagers having different rarity If that makes sense..



You mean like Julian being rarer than Bertha?


----------



## brooklyn9 (Sep 16, 2013)

Like if the rarity of the cards followed the rarity of the villagers, like Zucker could be really rare for instance. I like that idea. I think it would make it alot more fun


----------



## Blues (Sep 16, 2013)

brooklyn9 said:


> Like if the rarity of the cards followed the rarity of the villagers, like Zucker could be really rare for instance. I like that idea. I think it would make it alot more fun



Ah, okay. Thanks for the input!


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 16, 2013)

Personally, I think GC exclusives should have their own indicator and rarity or is that just me...


----------



## Blues (Sep 16, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> Personally, I think GC exclusives should have their own indicator and rarity or is that just me...



Well, we're still working things like that out, so thank you for your input!


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

Blues, I didn't say we had to have all 3 rarities for every villager necessarily. I was just saying that is probably how the rarities should go, this way all villagers are treated the same.

For example special characters would only have 1 rarity since there is probably no reason to have multiple cards for them.


----------



## Blues (Sep 16, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Blues, I didn't say we had to have all 3 rarities for every villager necessarily. I was just saying that is probably how the rarities should go, this way all villagers are treated the same.
> 
> For example special characters would only have 1 rarity since there is probably no reason to have multiple cards for them.



True, true... Just considering all the possibilities, I suppose. I'll have to discuss it with Kippla, but that is definitely a possibility.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

I think it should just be done as it is done. If I feel like doing 3 cards for some villagers, I will. Some I may not, all comes down to time and such.


----------



## Blues (Sep 16, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I think it should just be done as it is done. If I feel like doing 3 cards for some villagers, I will. Some I may not, all comes down to time and such.



Yeah. Well, hopefully we figure things out. Anyway, don't run yourself ragged, all right?


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

I won't ^^. After all I am not getting any financial gain or such so if anything it will be a bit slow since other things will take priority. I have lots of free time though.


----------



## Blues (Sep 16, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I won't ^^. After all I am not getting any financial gain or such so if anything it will be a bit slow since other things will take priority. I have lots of free time though.



All right, good.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 17, 2013)

I'd love to draw some physical cards for fun ^_^


----------



## Vida (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow, I totally love your idea about making New Leaf trading cards. 
Good luck everyone


----------



## spamurai (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm now starting to doodle a concept of what I think new trading cards would look like ^_^


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

Anything I find important will be updated onto the first page. Since we're only working out the templates and distribution at the moment, we can only say that we're working on it because nothing has been decided.


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Anything I find important will be updated onto the first page. Since we're only working out the templates and distribution at the moment, we can only say that we're working on it because nothing has been decided.



Though it might be worth putting the dimensions in the first post. That's been nailed down, and then artists wouldn't have to rely on me or scroll through the thread to find it.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 17, 2013)

Isn't there a standard size for trading cards?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

True. Yes, we nailed the size. 150 x 200 for physical, maybe bigger for digital.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 17, 2013)

Kippla said:


> True. Yes, we nailed the size. 150 x 200 for physical, maybe bigger for digital.



200x150 what? Pixels or mm?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

Uhh. It's just the size of the card. Technically the size if a Pokemon card.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 17, 2013)

Ok :L I'm going to stick with 88x63mm for my concept design.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

Sure, but shipping them will cause major difficulty so you can trade with friends who also like AC.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 17, 2013)

I think trading cards look better on a standard size card xD


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2013)

We are trying to have a standard size for all the cards, spamurai. If you could do them in the standard size we're working in, that would be best.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 17, 2013)

Blues said:


> We are trying to have a standard size for all the cards, spamurai. If you could do them in the standard size we're working in, that would be best.



But that size is tiny lol. It's like half the size of a standard card.
How do you expect people to read what's on them and see detail?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

As we've said, Blues and I are working on ways of getting physical versions across to other people without addresses. Does anyone here have something we can laminate them with?


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2013)

spamurai said:


> But that size is tiny lol. It's like half the size of a standard card.
> How do you expect people to read whats on them and see detail?



Well, it was about the size of Silversea's cards, which I thought was good.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2013)

This sounds like a great idea  I'd love to help, but im not very good at drawing / designing...


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm sure there's  Pokemon TCG online, couldn't we base it on that?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

You can help distribution too! You can also coordinate with BellBringerGreen to final draft rarities.

@RhinoK: Yes, but we aren't moneybags. It would take lots of time to develop trading like they do on PTCGO, and we don't know anyone who has coding knowledge for something like that.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm a programmer  But I'm gonna stick to just doodling concept designs for fun


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

Well, I know THAT. But do you know the coding for something like that?


----------



## spamurai (Sep 17, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Well, I know THAT. But do you know the coding for something like that?



Depends how big of a site you wanted, the level of security you require etc :/
Either way you'd need to have servers online which cost money and pay for hosting :L

Unless you reallyyyyy wanted too, it's not the way to go. Good idea though.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

So, not that. Is there any way to set up a site where the function is to send and trade items in the inventory?


----------



## spamurai (Sep 17, 2013)

Kippla said:


> So, not that. Is there any way to set up a site where the function is to send and trade items in the inventory?



Yeh, it's possible...
You could probably set one up on Wordpress or a blogging site easier...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

Not all done. Just a handful for people to buy and we can continue adding.

I've asked Jubs, he didn't reply. I don't know.

There are willing participants here. Everyone who works and some people have also expressed interest.

That would be the coder/admins, and developers.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 17, 2013)

I think I'll stick to just drawing concept designs for fun.
This project you guys are cooking up is pretty ambitious... not to mention the potential plagiarism that may or may not occur :L


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

Whatever you say. If it's confirmed we can't have it as a collectable, then we'll ask coders to make a small trading system on a separate website.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 17, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Whatever you say. If it's confirmed we can't have it as a collectable, then we'll ask coders to make a small trading system on a separate website.



Well, good luck.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 17, 2013)

I chose 150x200 since it was very easy to work with and its about the size of "proper" trading cards. I think the plan is to try and prioritize digital versions rather than physical right?


----------



## spamurai (Sep 17, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I chose 150x200 since it was very easy to work with and its about the size of "proper" trading cards. I think the plan is to try and prioritize digital versions rather than physical right?



I still think trading cards would be bigger xD But of course, it's personal opinion and you're the people implementing it


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I chose 150x200 since it was very easy to work with and its about the size of "proper" trading cards. I think the plan is to try and prioritize digital versions rather than physical right?



That's what I thought.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes. We are planning on having a coder create a simple trading system, so we can upload trading cards and have them be bought/traded.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 17, 2013)

Ok, sounds good ^^. So how do you think we can have the cards be distributed? Will the shop have "random packs" which can be bought for (let's say) 50 bells and inside will be 5 random cards? Will you automatically receive some for being online on certain days (holidays etc)? 

I think we should allow cards to be trade able, also.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

That's what I said. Yes, we'll have randomly chosen packs with 5 cards, ranging from Very Common to Uber Rare. We'll try to make events for special cards.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2013)

I have an idea if they become collectables, though I'm not sure how hard this would be for an admin to implement.

How about first having to purchase an album from the collectables tab in the shop, which then unlocks a special tab in both your profile and in the shop. The one on your profile would display all of your cards, and the one in the shop would have th  option to but the cards.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

Blues and I will talk it over with staff. 

Artists, please talk among yourselves and decide on a template. I'd like it to be one sided.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 17, 2013)

So...these are likely to be future collectibles?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes. Blues and I are discussing if we will make a separate site or have the staff make them a collectable.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 17, 2013)

I think the collectible idea would be great.

I read through most of the thread. The idea of having a gallery or trading book for them in your profile is nice, though I think it should be free, as we'll be buying the cards/card packs.

Ultra-Rare cards would be great for future home-decor contests.


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I think the collectible idea would be great.
> 
> I read through most of the thread. The idea of having a gallery or trading book for them in your profile is nice, though I think it should be free, as we'll be buying the cards/card packs.
> 
> Ultra-Rare cards would be great for future home-decor contests.



If you can pull some strings to get Justin to talk to us sooner, that would rock.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

Yup. 

I think that the album will be only 10 Bells or so, and we'll make certain cards buy only or receive through pack only.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 17, 2013)

Blues said:


> If you can pull some strings to get Justin to talk to us sooner, that would rock.



You're implying that I have any weight whatsoever with Justin XD I feel honored that you think that, lol.

I assuming you're all waiting on the IRC for him to show up?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

Uh, no. I'm on mobile so I can't get on the IRC. I forgot the app the lets you in IRC chats.


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2013)

oath2order said:


> You're implying that I have any weight whatsoever with Justin XD I feel honored that you think that, lol.
> 
> I assuming you're all waiting on the IRC for him to show up?



You talk with him more than any of us, so I figured you had some sort of pull. Like the moon. (Couldn't resist)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Yup.
> 
> I think that the album will be only 10 Bells or so, and we'll make certain cards buy only or receive through pack only.



Maybe if the first pack of cards you buy is a little more expensive, but you get the album free with it? Would that work?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah, we'll need to figure out how to combine items into one though.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 17, 2013)

Which is why I thought just give everybody the album by default


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

Which is why you need to use your magic powers to talk to Jubs.


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2013)

You're a giant moon, for crying out loud! He'll listen to you!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

Blues, go finish your Algebra. You missed a week of it.


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Blues, go finish your Algebra. You missed a week of it.



Good gravy, now you're badgering me about it here.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm always looking out for you. Besides, all your homework will cut into your free time.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 17, 2013)

Okay he's in the IRC literally right now I posted the link, and as I'm typing this nothing is happening.

He may have just popped in to post his own news story he found.


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2013)

Artists, don't forget to talk about a template to use! Once that gets in place, we can start in earnest.


----------



## Justin (Sep 17, 2013)

Think some of you are getting a bit ahead of yourselves. Look, it's great that you're ambitious and want to do this, but you need to understand that it's not something where we can just snap our fingers so it's all implemented and working on the site. So to stop beating around the bush, no we're not going to be adding this to the site right now.

Trust me, we've thought of trading cards before and looked into it. It wouldn't work very well with the tools we currently have. I won't say never, nothing is ruled out forever. But certainly not next week. It could happen someday. But at this moment in time, none of us have the time or ambition really to put into developing a system for this into our current setup.

It's up to you as to what you want to do. You could keep designing the cards purely just for the fun if you want. Or try to build your own system for it on another website. But as Spamurai explained earlier, it's not as easy as you probably think it is.

Best of luck with whatever you decide to do,
Justin


----------



## Silversea (Sep 17, 2013)

The Justin has spoken.


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2013)

Justin said:


> Think some of you are getting a bit ahead of yourselves. Look, it's great that you're ambitious and want to do this, but you need to understand that it's not something where we can just snap our fingers so it's all implemented and working on the site. So to stop beating around the bush, no we're not going to be adding this to the site right now.
> 
> Trust me, we've thought of trading cards before and looked into it. It wouldn't work very well with the tools we currently have. I won't say never, nothing is ruled out forever. But certainly not next week. It could happen someday. But at this moment in time, none of us have the time or ambition really to put into developing a system for this into our current setup.
> 
> ...



It may not be easy. Heck, we knew it wasn't going to be easy. But since when has anything worthwhile been easy? Now that one option is nullified, we can put more resources toward our last option. Thank you for clearing that up, Justin!


----------



## Dandie (Sep 17, 2013)

Silversea said:


> The Justin has spoken.



XD

I agree with Justin. I think we should plan stuff, like the design of the cards, etc.


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2013)

Melody said:


> XD
> 
> I agree with Justin. I think we should plan stuff, like the design of the cards, etc.



We're trying. Hopefully soon we can get a template that everyone is happy and comfortable with. Trust me, we're looking at the large picture as well as details.

- - - Post Merge - - -

We may not have a system nailed down, or a template, or much of anything, but we will. I promise you all, we will.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 17, 2013)

Well let's get all the artists who are currently helping to submit a template (if they chose) And then let's decide.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 17, 2013)

You guys said I could get him and I did


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2013)

oath2order said:


> You guys said I could get him and I did



You rock, oath! I will never play the Elegy of Emptiness near you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> Well let's get all the artists who are currently helping to submit a template (if they chose) And then let's decide.



You have your template, right? If you could post it again (or maybe we should make a new thread), that would be great. I think I'll put a new thread up so that the templates are all in one place (or something; I'll let you know).

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hah, all right. Silversea, if you could send me your template, I'll put it up in a post.


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 17, 2013)

What kind of templates do we have right now?


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> What kind of templates do we have right now?



I believe we have Silversea's, Kippla's, and two others. I'll have to rummage through the thread to find them.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 17, 2013)

View attachment 13053View attachment 13054

Here is a filled in template.


And here is a blank one.


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Here is a filled in template.
> 
> 
> And here is a blank one.  View attachment 13156



Ah, thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gotta go find the others...


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 17, 2013)

I think a template would be the first of our troubles since the picture size has to matter. I'll try to see what I can do on photoshop to make a more official looking one.


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> I think a template would be the first of our troubles since the picture size has to matter. I'll try to see what I can do on photoshop to make a more official looking one.



Yeah, that's a big obstacle. Once the template is nailed, the artists can dedicate time to working on art. However, size of art might not matter quite as much as you think. If the digital artists work with vectored images, we can scale them pretty much any way we want. The initial proportions would still have to be correct, but scaling is workable.

- - - Post Merge - - -







Here's the three I could find.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Maybe the third one was in a PM...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ha! Found it!



- - - Post Merge - - -

These are our current template ideas.


----------



## Dandie (Sep 17, 2013)

I like the first template best.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 17, 2013)

Do you want to include the filled in one? Probably will look better since the others are filled in.


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Do you want to include the filled in one? Probably will look better since the others are filled in.
> 
> Since it won't show the images in the previous post I'll just reupload them.
> View attachment 13162View attachment 13163



That would be good.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll be making a master list of templates, and I'll tell you all where when I get it up.

- - - Post Merge - - -

All right! If you go to THIS THREAD, you can find all the templates (except for one that it won't let me put on!)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

Well, I must say that this is coming along nicely. I do not doubt spamurai can create a simple trading system for a new website that Blues and I are planning to get a domain for. Using Kickstarter, we can gather funds to build this up and maybe even create physical cards in a couple years. 

Blues, add a poll to the thread {not sure if you did already, I'm on mobile style} for the templates.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 17, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Well, I must say that this is coming along nicely. I do not doubt spamurai can create a simple trading system for a new website that Blues and I are planning to get a domain for. Using Kickstarter, we can gather funds to build this up and maybe even create physical cards in a couple years.
> 
> Blues, add a poll to the thread {not sure if you did already, I'm on mobile style} for the templates.


I don't think you can just edit the thread and add the poll, correct me if I'm wrong.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kippla said:


> Well, I must say that this is coming along nicely. I do not doubt spamurai can create a simple trading system for a new website that Blues and I are planning to get a domain for. Using Kickstarter, we can gather funds to build this up and maybe even create physical cards in a couple years.
> 
> Blues, add a poll to the thread {not sure if you did already, I'm on mobile style} for the templates.


Also, how? You made the thread XD Unless you mean another thread.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

I meant the templates thread.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 17, 2013)

What's the new site? Is it a forum or just a place for the trading cards?


----------



## Silversea (Sep 17, 2013)

Problem with having a new site is just that -- its not on the forums. I don't know if people will be as interested if its another "you have to sign up again" sort of thing.


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2013)

All right, fine. Since our template thread got closed, I suppose I'll just post them here.










- - - Post Merge - - -

View attachment 13339
Back of the meteor shower and balloon templates.

View attachment 13336

View attachment 13337

View attachment 13338


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2013)

Blues said:


> All right, fine. Since our template thread got closed, I suppose I'll just post them here.
> 
> View attachment 13331
> 
> ...



personally I like the meteor shower one the most, it's so pretty!


----------



## swkbluebear (Sep 17, 2013)

The back picture of mine; is invalid? :c


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2013)

swkbluebear said:


> The back picture of mine; is invalid? :c



Good grief, it didn't show up! Here we go:


Back of balloon/meteor templates


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 17, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Using Kickstarter, we can gather funds to build this up and maybe even create physical cards in a couple years.



That probably wouldn't work considering you're using copyrighted material.


----------



## Blues (Sep 18, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> That probably wouldn't work considering you're using copyrighted material.



Not necessarily. We have a few factors on our side: we aren't getting money from selling these, we aren't cutting into an existing product, and we will be using our own art.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 18, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Well, I must say that this is coming along nicely. I do not doubt spamurai can create a simple trading system for a new website that Blues and I are planning to get a domain for. Using Kickstarter, we can gather funds to build this up and maybe even create physical cards in a couple years.



I'm not really going to have time to develop anything, code wise, for this, especially alone and especially to the level I think you guys want. It's not a 5 minute job and requires constant maintenance >.<
I'm starting my Masters this month, I also have regular work I take on, on the side; not to mention my own apps and projects.

I think you guys have a huge vision for this, which is great, but the digital cards are not something I can commit too :/

I recommend setting it up on Wordpress for free or hiring a full-time web developer if you're set in trading online.

I'm happy to help with the design of physical cards though 

I hope you guys don't hate me :L




Prof Gallows said:


> Kippla said:
> 
> 
> > Using Kickstarter, we can gather funds to build this up and maybe even create physical cards in a couple years.
> ...



Exactly. This project can only ever be for fun... Unless you want to get your ass handed to you in court by Nintendo xD No money can be made... Hence why I think stick to concept designs and stay away from digital/online trading.
At best this can be classed as swapping fan art (which is still cool).
Plagiarism and copyright infringement are pretty black and white, especially these days.

I still love the idea of designing trading cards though XD I like seeing everyones visions.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 18, 2013)

Blues said:


> Not necessarily. We have a few factors on our side: we aren't getting money from selling these, we aren't cutting into an existing product, and we will be using our own art.



You can do what you want, but I'm just saying you should probably look into it a little harder in the chance that you might get in trouble. But that's all I'm going to get into it, just wanted to throw that out in hopes of preventing anyone from getting in trouble.


----------



## Blues (Sep 18, 2013)

spamurai said:


> I'm not really going to have time to develop anything, code wise, for this, especially alone and especially to the level I think you guys want. It's not a 5 minute job and requires constant maintenance >.<
> I'm starting my Masters this month, I also have regular work I take on, on the side; not to mention my own apps and projects.
> 
> I think you guys have a huge vision for this, which is great, but the digital cards are not something I can commit too :/
> ...



Thanks for letting us know! I, for one, won't try to take you away from previous commitments. Good luck, and we'd love any help you can give!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 18, 2013)

Blues said:


> Not necessarily. We have a few factors on our side: we aren't getting money from selling these, we aren't cutting into an existing product, and we will be using our own art.



Even though you aren't getting any money besides cost of materials, that's still technically getting money. If you did it all yourself without receiving money from something like that (like if a bunch of you here put in money) for personal use, that's fine, but Kickstarter does require you to essentially own the material and Animal Crossing is copyrite to Nintendo. 

Nintendo even closed/sued/sent a cease and desist letter to a fan movie that people went and put on Kickstarter which was also a non-profit thing because they were still trying to crowdfund money publicly for something they didn't own.


----------



## Blues (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you all for voicing your doubts. They have allowed me to reflect and think about things. My conclusion is this: I will continue with this project. Physical copies aren't first priority; as far as I know, they haven't really been first priority. If the time comes that we can pursue physical cards, then it will be time for a reassessment. Until then, there is no need to be concerned with physical copies.

Perhaps all we can do is a WordPress website. That's fine; it never needed to be fancy. What matters to me is that I believe in this project. I will see this project as far as I can. This is my conclusion.


----------



## Blues (Sep 18, 2013)

Here's a new template idea.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh, I forgot to say, I was planning on including different info on different rarity cards. The common cards have pic quote and catchphrase, uncommon has birthday, zodiac sign (though its already on their shirt), etc.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes, I agree! Physical copies should be persued later on or just maybe never due to many suing circumstances. Having digital copies are better than being sued.


----------



## Blues (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey, I've gathered all the templates in one place! Artists, please decide which is your favorite.

http://www.pinterest.com/trakama/trading-card-templates/


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 19, 2013)

We'll just have to figure out how to trade them.


----------



## Blues (Sep 19, 2013)

Kippla said:


> We'll just have to figure out how to trade them.



We still need a consensus for a template, but we're closer.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh, you put the old template up I think. I think I may have given you the old ones though so its my fault. There aren't really any major changes, just little things.


----------



## Blues (Sep 19, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Oh, you put the old template up I think. I think I may have given you the old ones though so its my fault. There aren't really any major changes, just little things.
> 
> View attachment 13428
> View attachment 13429



Thanks for giving me the newest ones! I've changed them on the collection.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 20, 2013)

I have a question. When we trade online, will the back of the card be included in the final draft? Since we aren't doing series {other than me and Blues' super rare series} then we don't need much.


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I have a question. When we trade online, will the back of the card be included in the final draft? Since we aren't doing series {other than me and Blues' super rare series} then we don't need much.



Really, I don't know. It seems a little excessive to me, but it also provides convenient places to put artist credits and Nintendo copyright.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 20, 2013)

You can fit both credits in the top corners, though.


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

Kippla said:


> You can fit both credits in the top corners, though.



Mmm, true.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 20, 2013)

Let's say each Artist's series was in its own gallery folder. The folder image could use the back of the card to represent it, and the copyright/credits can be on that.


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Let's say each Artist's series was in its own gallery folder. The folder image could use the back of the card to represent it, and the copyright/credits can be on that.



...That could possibly work... I really don't know. I think the artists ought to decide this, personally.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 22, 2013)

True. We could make the gallery that shows the full card, while in the album it just shows the front. The artists don't make everything the same, after all. We can tell them apart from each other, while the artist's name is just put in the top corner in text that can be clearly read.


----------



## Animedan (Oct 2, 2013)

I can start drawing ASAP. I'd be happy to join this interesting project


----------



## Blues (Oct 2, 2013)

Man, I almost forgot we were working on these! Animedan, could I see some of your stuff?


----------



## Animedan (Oct 2, 2013)

Well I don't really have them finished but I will post them as soon as they're finished


----------



## Blues (Oct 2, 2013)

Animedan said:


> While I don't really have them finished but I will post them as soon as they're finished



Okay, awesome. Thanks!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 2, 2013)

Well, physical cards are out until we can get money to buy enough ink for printing. 
Send your work to Blues, everyone.


----------



## Blues (Oct 2, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Well, physical cards are out until we can get money to buy enough ink for printing.
> Send your work to Blues, everyone.



Me?! ...Okay.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 2, 2013)

You're the one who has more free time. That reminds me, did you catch up on homework?

If you have ideas for online distribution and you know a coded, please PM me.


----------



## Blues (Oct 2, 2013)

Kippla said:


> You're the one who has more free time. That reminds me, did you catch up on homework?
> 
> If you have ideas for online distribution and you know a coded, please PM me.



I know no coders. Okay, I do, but they're out of contact.

And I will tell you now, I am doing amazingly. Plus I wrote an amazing essay on "Rip Van Winkle."


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 2, 2013)

Physical cards wouldn't really work due to copyright. As unfair as it seems, Nintendo could possibly sue for infringement due to giving away work that isn't by Nintendo. Also, think of all the paper needed :c All the trees killed.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 2, 2013)

So you are completely caught up?

Coders may have to design a system for:

Trading
Buying
Selling


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 2, 2013)

A system would be cool! What would selling be like though? Real money is out of the question.


----------



## Blues (Oct 2, 2013)

Kippla said:


> So you are completely caught up?
> 
> Coders may have to design a system for:
> 
> ...



Most courses I've gotta do today's work (I've still been catching up; cut me some slack!)

That's our system? Mmmmm... Sounds good to me. I don't know any available coders, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BellBringerGreen said:


> A system would be cool! What would selling be like though? Real money is out of the question.



Real fake money. ; D


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 2, 2013)

Selling digital currency. Like the system we have here. We can buy, trade and sell things to each via the trading system for Bells and items. And the Shop.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 2, 2013)

That's a good idea. How would you implement the system though? Where would it be located?
Sorry for asking so much questions.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 2, 2013)

That's honestly up to the coders.


----------



## Animedan (Oct 2, 2013)

That would be awesome! People can buy things without using actual money! Plus we can't get sued


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 2, 2013)

Animedan said:


> That would be awesome! People can buy things without using actual money! Plus we can't get sued



Which is why it's so awesome. ;D


----------

